# "That guy" thread



## DrClef (Feb 24, 2015)

Everyone has one, name a person you've met that's acted really strange be it online or real life.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Me


----------



## Meowth (Feb 25, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> Me


Him


----------



## Autumn (Feb 25, 2015)

flygon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 25, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> Him


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 25, 2015)

Probably me


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 25, 2015)

My dog


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 25, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 25, 2015)

There's this guy at my school (I have no idea what year he's in, actually - he felt older than me Freshman year, but at the same time I'm a senior and he's still around) who often just walks around during classes, entering the rooms of his favorite teachers and just saying hi and interrupting the class. He's also really creepy in his interactions with people.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 25, 2015)

Visitor Message said:


>


Good old PPG, teaching children everywhere that transvestites are the devil.



Worst Username Ever said:


> Probably me





RespectTheBlade said:


> Me.


Let's just save ourselves some time and regard everyone on TCoD as a given. :P


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> flygon


This, this is why we love you.


----------



## DrClef (Mar 8, 2015)

Phantom said:


> This, this is why we love you.


B-b-but flygons are adorable...






How could you say no to that adorable little face?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 8, 2015)

Flygons _are_ adorable. I believe she was referring to user FlygonTheGreat, though.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 9, 2015)

Yup.


----------

